# cleaning fish on the boat



## Paolo (Jul 15, 2011)

hey everyone,
now, i`ve just got a boat and i`m gonna go fish in september off off dauphin island. I was wondering, i never heard of a law which prohibits you to gut and filet your fish while you`re still out on the water, or have i just missed something? I`d guess it would be hard for the law to check if the fish was actually big enough or even what kind of fish it was just by looking at the filets, so it would be logical for it to be illegal. Plus, I`ve never seen anybody come back in with cleaned fish. I was just wondering because i HATE cleaning my fish back at the house...everything gets so dirty and smelly and the fish guts and leftovers always start to stink and all that. If i would clean the fish while still out there i could use the guts as chum and wouldn`t have to worry.
Thanks for the info.
-Paolo


----------



## WestGalBay (Jul 12, 2011)

We can't do it here in Texas . We are allowed to gut and gill them , but head and tail must be intacked for measuring purposes .


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

It is against the law to clean fish on the boat. The law states the fish must remain in whole condition.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

http://myfwc.com/media/1451156/SW_Chart_2011.pdf

Go to the bottom of the secon page of this chart and see the triangle explaination. It applies to all reef fish and then some.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Paolo said:


> hey everyone,
> now, i`ve just got a boat and i`m gonna go fish in september off off dauphin island. I was wondering, i never heard of a law which prohibits you to gut and filet your fish while you`re still out on the water, or have i just missed something? I`d guess it would be hard for the law to check if the fish was actually big enough or even what kind of fish it was just by looking at the filets, so it would be logical for it to be illegal. Plus, I`ve never seen anybody come back in with cleaned fish. I was just wondering because i HATE cleaning my fish back at the house...everything gets so dirty and smelly and the fish guts and leftovers always start to stink and all that. If i would clean the fish while still out there i could use the guts as chum and wouldn`t have to worry.
> Thanks for the info.
> -Paolo


You'll get in trouble. 

You could clean them at the dock.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

The law states head, fins, and tail must be intact for measuring purposes. Says nothing about removing the guts or filets.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

spearfisher said:


> The law states head, fins, and tail must be intact for measuring purposes. Says nothing about removing the guts or filets.


 
I suggest you go and read the actual wording. It specifically says must remain in whole condition, and if you get some young power hungry officer you could go thru quite a bit of hassle when not necessary.

I was actually told I could remove the entrails but not the fillets.


----------



## Paolo (Jul 15, 2011)

hey guys, thanks a lot for the info. naahh, I´m def leaving the fish whole and wait till i get to the dock. too bad though, would have been good fresh chum.
thanks for the info


----------



## Paolo (Jul 15, 2011)

this has all been for Fl state i believe, at least the link is that i got....i assume it`s the same though for Al


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

lobsterman said:


> I suggest you go and read the actual wording. It specifically says must remain in whole condition, and if you get some young power hungry officer you could go thru quite a bit of hassle when not necessary.
> 
> I was actually told I could remove the entrails but not the fillets.


Bingo. Not worth the hassle or the time and expense that it would take to go to court.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Spear, It firstly states... "WHOLE" then it specifies "head fins and tails intact"...
The operative word in the eyes of the law is "WHOLE"...

It also does not mention... "must be intact for measuring purposes"... It says "Landed whole... head fins and tail intact..." they don't need to quantify the law with a reason.

The only fish that may be cleaned aboard a vessel which will land at a florida port is the 1.5 pounds of raw meat for the purpose of cooking aboard while at sea per person.

Anything not consumed before docking must be discarded.

Brent


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I have a fishing table set up in the backyard away from the house. I clean the fish and just hose down the table. Then I bury the throwaway in my garden. After that I use a little lemon to clean my hands. I agree with you on the smell which is why I do not clean inside. I don't want to smell like Joe Pattis.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Paolo said:


> this has all been for Fl state i believe, at least the link is that i got....i assume it`s the same though for Al


Sorry I didn't pay close attention to location. I would suggest emailing the State fisheries and ask that specific question and print the answer for your proof if different.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

What about unregulated species? Like blackfin tuna? I specifically have a florida lawstick that says "regulated species must remain in whole condition". Under that wording, I should be able to clean ALL my blackfin at sea and just bring in the filets. Sure would save a ton of cooler space! 

The sad thing is, you could call the office in Tallahassee or Panama City and ask them this and I would be willing to bet they could not give you a definitive answer. I've called twice with questions, one about being required to hunt with dogs if night hunting hogs in Blackwater and one about Tilefish, I don't remember that exact question. Neither time was I able to get an answer. The lady I talked to had never even heard of a tilefish. It's sad when recreational anglers are more educated on fish species than the people here to enforce the laws that are sometimes worded very subjectively. I think I may give them a call with my blackfin question and see if I can go 0 for 3. Will report back.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Just got off the phone with FWC office in Panama City. Turns out you CAN filet unregulated species (specifically blackfin) at sea. They were nice and I spoke with two different officers who gave me this answer. Guess I can bring the vaccuum sealer out on the next rig trip.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

FenderBender said:


> Just got off the phone with FWC office in Panama City. Turns out you CAN filet unregulated species (specifically blackfin) at sea. They were nice and I spoke with two different officers who gave me this answer. Guess I can bring the vaccuum sealer out on the next rig trip.


You should have had them send you an email stating that so you could print it out just for satisfaction and protection.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

FenderBender said:


> Just got off the phone with FWC office in Panama City. Turns out you CAN filet unregulated species (specifically blackfin) at sea. They were nice and I spoke with two different officers who gave me this answer. Guess I can bring the vaccuum sealer out on the next rig trip.


When you get pulled over those Blackfin fillets will turn into yellow fins. Gutting, deheading or bleeding is one thing.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

gator7_5 said:


> When you get pulled over those Blackfin fillets will turn into yellow fins. Gutting, deheading or bleeding is one thing.


 
Yellowfin filets look a whole lot different than blackfin filets. As long as you keep the skin on, there should be zero trouble distinguishing between the two.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

FenderBender said:


> Yellowfin filets look a whole lot different than blackfin filets. As long as you keep the skin on, there should be zero trouble distinguishing between the two.


 
You can do what you want but some of the young officers are not too brilliant and they are power hungry. I would get it in writting. But you can do as you see fit.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*It helps a bunch to gut and gill them*

That's half the mess and really helps with cleaning later.
Also for tunas and mackerels it bleeds them and helps keep the meat in good shape.


----------



## blzr (Oct 23, 2007)

For Dauphin Island

Alabama code 220-3-.30 section 6

Look it up and read it yourself...... Forums a great for general info but be careful when it comes to law.

In Alabama....

Basically head and fins intact, but you can gut.

Sharks, swordfish and tuna may be landed in the form permitted by fed regulations...


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

FenderBender said:


> Yellowfin filets look a whole lot different than blackfin filets. As long as you keep the skin on, there should be zero trouble distinguishing between the two.


Yeah, for a fisherman who often catches and cleans tuna. How many of those guys who pull you over have ever cleaned a tuna?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

We and others I know always clean and fillet Tuna on the long trips.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Here is the answer...

The regulated saltwater fish listed below must remain in a "whole condition" until the fish are landed ashore. In general, this means you must bring fish in with heads and tails intact. You can gut fish, scale them, and remove gills -- but you can not fillet them, cut off heads or tails until your fishing trip has ended (vessel has returned to the dock). When you are fishing from the beach, you can wait until you finish fishing, and are at least 100 yards from the shore before filleting and storing these fish. For some fish, the rules also apply until you have exited a fishing pier or bridge, catwalk or jetty.

These fish may be used as bait, but only while in a "whole condition". Remember that any fish that is harvested and used for bait counts toward the daily bag limit.

These rules make it possible for officers to enforce size limits and fishing regulations.

The saltwater fish that must remain whole through landing are:

Billfish (blue marlin, white marlin, sailfish) 50CFR635.30(B) (federal regulations apply to the shoreline)
Black drum 68B-36.005(2)
Bluefish 68B-43.003(2)
Bonefish 68B-34.003(6)
Crawfish 68B-24.003(4)
Dolphin 68B-41.003(3) - commercial harvest only
Mullet 68B-39.003(2) - commercial harvest only (no recreational size limit)
Sharks 68B-44.004(4)
Snook 68B-21.005(2)
Swordfish 68B-33.004(5)
Wahoo 68B-41.003(3)
Weakfish 68B-47.002(3)

The following saltwater fish must also remain whole through landing and on a fishing pier or bridge, catwalk or jetty:

Cobia 68B-19.002(2)
Flounder 68B-48.003(1)(b)
Mackerel, King 68B-30.0025(2)
Mackerel, Spanish 68B-23.0035(2)
Permit 68B-35.003(1)(c)
Pompano, African 68B-35.003(1)(c)
Pompano, Florida 68B-35.003(1)(c)
Redfish 68B-22.006(4)
Reef Fish 68B-14.006(4) - includes snappers, groupers, *sea* bass, amberjacks, almaco jacks, banded rudderfish, gray triggerfish, hogfish, red porgy, and *golden tilefish
Seatrout, spotted 68B-37.003(3)
Sheepshead 68B-48.003(1)(b)
Tripletail 68B-49.002(1)(b)

*effective July 1, 2007

Tropical-ornamental species are required to be landed alive (Chapter 68B-42.0035- Marine Life, Florida Administrative Code).

The following species do not have any regulations in regards to keeping them in whole condition: Bonefish 68B-34; Shad & River Herring 68B-52; all unregulated species.

You can read the saltwater 
The regulated saltwater fish listed below must remain in a "whole condition" until the fish are landed ashore. In general, this means you must bring fish in with heads and tails intact. You can gut fish, scale them, and remove gills -- but you can not fillet them, cut off heads or tails until your fishing trip has ended (vessel has returned to the dock). When you are fishing from the beach, you can wait until you finish fishing, and are at least 100 yards from the shore before filleting and storing these fish. For some fish, the rules also apply until you have exited a fishing pier or bridge, catwalk or jetty.

These fish may be used as bait, but only while in a "whole condition". Remember that any fish that is harvested and used for bait counts toward the daily bag limit.

These rules make it possible for officers to enforce size limits and fishing regulations.

The saltwater fish that must remain whole through landing are:

Billfish (blue marlin, white marlin, sailfish) 50CFR635.30(B) (federal regulations apply to the shoreline)
Black drum 68B-36.005(2)
Bluefish 68B-43.003(2)
Bonefish 68B-34.003(6)
Crawfish 68B-24.003(4)
Dolphin 68B-41.003(3) - commercial harvest only
Mullet 68B-39.003(2) - commercial harvest only (no recreational size limit)
Sharks 68B-44.004(4)
Snook 68B-21.005(2)
Swordfish 68B-33.004(5)
Wahoo 68B-41.003(3)
Weakfish 68B-47.002(3)

The following saltwater fish must also remain whole through landing and on a fishing pier or bridge, catwalk or jetty:

Cobia 68B-19.002(2)
Flounder 68B-48.003(1)(b)
Mackerel, King 68B-30.0025(2)
Mackerel, Spanish 68B-23.0035(2)
Permit 68B-35.003(1)(c)
Pompano, African 68B-35.003(1)(c)
Pompano, Florida 68B-35.003(1)(c)
Redfish 68B-22.006(4)
Reef Fish 68B-14.006(4) - includes snappers, groupers, *sea* bass, amberjacks, almaco jacks, banded rudderfish, gray triggerfish, hogfish, red porgy, and *golden tilefish
Seatrout, spotted 68B-37.003(3)
Sheepshead 68B-48.003(1)(b)
Tripletail 68B-49.002(1)(b)

*effective July 1, 2007

Tropical-ornamental species are required to be landed alive (Chapter 68B-42.0035- Marine Life, Florida Administrative Code).

The following species do not have any regulations in regards to keeping them in whole condition: Bonefish 68B-34; Shad & River Herring 68B-52; all unregulated species.

You can read the saltwater


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

It says any fish that must be measured, must be brought in whole


----------



## whyworry (Aug 17, 2010)

Another key word (besides "whole") is "landed". In the context of Florida fishing regulations landed means actually bringing them to land. It does not mean any structure attached to land is the same as the land. Get caught cleaning fish onboard a boat tied to a pier; or cleaning fish on a deck attached to land and suspended over water; or at a cleaning table on any structure attached to land, you will be in lots of deep doo-doo.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

It's certainly isn't worth the hassel you might have. As for me, I like having a water hose at my cleaning table to keep everything washed off. Sea-r-cy


----------



## Weaver Brown (Jun 26, 2008)

You certainly don't won't to get your house all dirty and smelly and stinky from fish guts and left overs. So definitely clean them on the boat or at the dock and throw all that stuff in the water so it can drift up and get my beach stinky and dirty and smelly.


----------



## Fishin Ski (Apr 27, 2011)

Put your guts in ziploc bags, freeze them and use them for chum/bait next time out. Or throw put them in your mean neighbors garage :whistling:


----------



## Weaver Brown (Jun 26, 2008)

Or mail box


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

*cleaning fish*

Well, let me tell ya first hand! I got warning ticket cleaning fish in my boat on cooler. The officer was really nice to give me a warning, fine is $300.00 bucks!!! I really wasn't thinking, cause I no it is illegal to have fillets in boat(while still in water), o well, no more cleaning fish at dock for me.:whistling::whistling:


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Shark, it is my understanding you need to gut them to avoid a bad taste. Can you gut them or not, I am confused now.


----------

